# 

## kukushki

, ,        .   ?     ?  ,       ?

----------


## _

,         .    -    . ,

----------


## kukushki

,           (    ,   )?      ?

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## _



----------


## kukushki

. 
    :       9.00  18.00,   ,                . ,      ,  , ..         ,   ?

----------


## _

*kukushki*,        ?

----------


## Svetishe

/  ,       :  ,  .    ,   ,    -   .

----------


## _

> . 
>     :       9.00  18.00,   ,                . ,      ,  , ..         ,   ?


               ,      ,        ,

----------


## mvf

> 


   ""?

----------


## Miha

*mvf*,     (, +  ..)
:  90-     (   ,      )

----------


## Svetishe

> (   ,      )


            ,   25      .

----------


## _

> ""?


 264            ,    .   ,      2003   3112194-0366-03   2008 ,     ,          /100 ,           5 20%      ,           5 20%     ,   10 20%
    ..       .   . - 2004

----------


## _

> 


    ?

----------

:
      ,          ,    "     "         ,    "    "     .

          .              ,     (..        ).        ,           (        ).
                 ,             (        ,   )

----------


## -

...     ,        ...     ?          ,      ( ,   ..)?!

----------

> ...     ,        ...     ?





> ,      ( ,   ..)?!


.

----------

-  . 
       .  2           .       .   -             ...
        :    ?         ?
      .  ,          ,   ,     -    .               ?
  ,  .     ...
        .     .     ,     .   ?   ....

----------


## _

**,    ?         :Wink:

----------


## Svetishe

**     ,   ,    . ,    .        ?     ?

----------

> **     ,   ,    . ,    .        ?     ?


 - ,  -  ,     ,     ...

----------


## Svetishe

> - ,  -  ,     ,     ...


 


> .     .     ,     .


   ,         .

----------

> ,         .


..   ,       ,         ,    - ?

----------


## Svetishe

,      .   ,  ,   /,   ,   .

----------


## Stujina

,        ,           ?

----------


## Svetishe

.      ?         ,      .     .  :Wow:

----------


## Stujina

> ?


    -         -      ?     ,      -  ...

----------


## Svetishe

-    ,      .

----------


## VicV

> ,      .


. 636  
         , **  ,        ,    **           .

        .

----------

> ,      .


    ?       ? .    ,         ...


> .


 ,  ...

----------


## Svetishe

**,   **    .    .      ,          .

----------

> **,   **    .    .


 ,    ,   .


> ,


   .  ,         .


> .


   ?

----------

!      .   .       . : 
 1:    ,  /,    ..    .
 2:  .                ,        ,    20.000 ./. ,       , .   20.000 .  13%           .
  :     ( 2)  ?       2 ? 
, ,   .

----------


## Stujina

> -    ,      .


  ?   - (  . ) -  - ,   :  -    - ,   30-50       ?...
   " " ,  -  ,  ""   .       ...

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


     -     ,    -    .      .

----------


## Stujina

> 2


 ,    /  ,       ...

----------

:
1.    ,               .             ,           ( , , ,     )
2.       .
3.     ,            . 26,   /  ,      ,     (  ),    .

         ,        ,        /,    , /      .

----------

